# Erasable Gaming Maps



## mattingly

The BlackWyrm erasable vinyl map kickstarter has officially begun.

Roleplayers, wargamers, miniatrues gamers, strategists... these maps are for you.

Our maps are usable for various genres:

science fiction: a small-crew starship, a large star explorer 
fantasy: a castle, a tavern 
modern: a street scene/intersection, a warehouse 
historical: a pirate ship, a zeppelin 

The large maps are 48" x 30", and the small maps are 36" x 20".























--
Dave Mattingly
www.BlackWyrm.com


----------



## Vigilance Press

Love the pirate ship!

I remember helping roll several of your current maps for display when I helped you set up at Gen Con this year, and the urge was strong to slip off with one. The Dry-Erase ones look pretty cool!


----------



## mattingly

Sadly, after two weeks, we were barely past 10%, so we've canceled it. 

We did, however, get some good news from our manufacturer, and we'll be able to get a better deal that we original accounted for. So we'll relaunch on December 3 with better prices!

And our full-page Gygax Magazine ad should hit the stands any day.

--
Dave Mattingly
www.BlackWyrm.com


----------

